# Wetsuit Question



## BigBen (Dec 16, 2007)

I have been certified for a long time, but have not done much diving the the past few years. I got myself some equipment for Christmas, (BC and Reg) andmywife gaveme aspear gun. I want to get out and give it a try, butI need a wetsuit for this time of year. Can you help with the following:

> What mm thickness do you suggest?

>Do you have any recommendations on brands?

> What about gloves and hoods...are they neccessary this time of year?

Thanks for the help. I look forward to making some friends who are into scuba in the area. I have a boat and lots of numbers from fishing. Once I get all my gear I will be ready to go.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I would recommend at least 5mil farmer and 5 mil jacket, and I'm a wimp so I wear 3 mil gloves and a 5 mil hood.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I dive a 5/7 farmer johnduring this time.That gives me a full 7 mill in the important areas of my torso etc... and 5 mil elsewhere. I stay pretty warm with that set up. But it's just going to depend on your cold tolerance as well. I also use a 3 mill hood and gloves as well. 

When your spearing, your going to use more air than just diving. Add being cold to the mix and your going to use even more air. So you want to make sure that your as warm as can be to use less air. So with that equation we have. Warm body= More Air = More bottom time = More fish shot. You get the point.

Make sure that you just get something that feels comfortable to you and fits. Something that is too big and does not hug your skin is not doing you any good. Any free flow of waterbetween your skin and the suit will not hold warmth. But make sure it's not too tight to where it cuts of circulation etc... Try them on before you buy. Most of the time you get whatyou pay for when it comes to wet suits and how they hold up in the long run and how much abuse it can take.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 7mm suit for winter, and booties, gloves, and hood. I also have a 3 mm farmer john that I have been using recently, wich gives me 6 mm in the torso, but soon it will be time for the 7mm. Yes, its a pain to put on, I feel like the michelin man, and it takes a ton of lead to get me neautral, but I hate being cold.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

now, i've been diving all of about 5 times, EVER... but i surf alot, and maybe i can take the cold, but do y'all really where 7mm wetsuits????.... i know it's a hell of alot colder on the surface when the water is 57 degrees and there'sa 20mph north wind howling with 30 degree wind chills than it is 20,000 leagues under the sea...

the secret to the wetsuit is to have a suit that fits tight to your body without restricting movement, because the way the wetsuit works is that it's a thin layer of water between your body and the suit, so the tighter the suit, the less water, and the faster it is warmed.... personally i would spend more money on a thin suit (3/2 mm >>> 3mm on the torso and legs, 2mm in the arms) because you will have more manuverability. if you're ever down town on 9th avenue, stop in where i work at waterboyz surf shop, we have all kinds of suits in all kinds of price ranges, from 80 bucks to 380... i personally where an EXCEL Infinity wetsuit, you wouldn't believe how flexible these things are, and they don't have a zipper on the back. check them out at http://www.xcelwetsuits.com/surf/index.php?area=products


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

You should be comfortable this time a year with something like a 5mm, or even a 7mm if you're really fair-weathered. Throwing a shorty onunder a full is always an option, one thatI usually opt for over a super thick suit. 

Dove Vortex at 64 degrees with a 3mm full suit witha 3.2 shorty on under it and was not too cold. I never really dive with hoods, just because i hate the restrictoin of them.

Gloves are always a necessity when diving, but i usually wear a 3mm glove and do okay, my hands do get cold sometimes.

I work down at Bay Breeze Dive Center where we just got a bunch of 5mm and 7mm suits with more styles and brands on the way. We also cary 5mm hoods as well.

Just give me call, I'm sittin here now (850)-934-8363

CurtyV


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

A 5mm or 7mm suit with a hooded vest and booties is all you needin the panhandlethe differance in 5mm and 7mm is the time it takes for the cold to work throught the suit. the 7mm will keep you warmer for a longer period. Another factor to consider is the depth. every 33 feet you go down the thickness of a wetsuit will decrease buy one half its thickness. So at 99 feet a 7 mm suit will be 1 3/4 mm thick. I dive year around and don't use or need gloves. I also use a 7mm farmer john suit and a hooded vest the hooded vest adds another 3mm to the upper torso. I also take a couple quart thermoses with hot water to pour down the suit before I enter the water on my second and next dives.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, Sealark knows his stuff, the hot water trick works 



We have some nice 5mm and 7mm suits in so come by or call anytime and we will get you something nice at an affordable price...



I personally don't usually use a hood and do better with a lighter weight suit like a 4 or 5mm but I get overheated easily too...



I like the farmer john/ jacket combos because they keep you warmer at the core and you can use either piece at warmer times of the year.



Clay you are the Michelin man in that suit 



Sealark, how are you?? Haven't talked to you in a while now...



Carlos


----------

